# Where can I buy a Samick Sage?



## J-Rod (Jan 29, 2015)

As a lot of you have recommended I decided to purchase a Samick Sage as my first traditional bow. Problem is... No one around me seems them. I know I can order it off the internet but I was hoping to get some help with the setup and a few pointers and all that good stuff like I would at a pro shop. I went to Samicks website and can not find a list of dealers. Does anyone know a shop that sells them? If not, is there a big diffrence in the Sage and some of the beginners bows from PSE and Greatree?


----------



## Finch (Jan 29, 2015)

You can buy 1 from 3 rivers and I also saw them on Big Jims website. I also think I saw a used 1 on stickbow.com for $95 if I'm not mistaking. A new 1 will run about $139 or so.


----------



## Gigantor (Jan 29, 2015)

*Samick*

My son bought his at bass pro. I ordered mine from big woods goods.


----------



## robert carter (Jan 29, 2015)

Lancaster archery supply. I would hook up with one of these rednecks near you with experience to help you get set up and started. Starting out the right way with shooting form and bow/arrow setup will be a great big plus.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Jan 30, 2015)

go to the archery learning center in snellville on hwy 78, they can order it and work with you on your set up. Dave


----------



## Dennis (Jan 30, 2015)

The Sage is much better than the other choices Lancaster Archery is where i would get it from and I will help you get it set up. Also when you order it buy a FF string for it you will like it much better than the one that comes with it. Lancaster can also help you out with arrow selection too.


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Jan 30, 2015)

ebay has them for $139


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jan 30, 2015)

robert carter said:


> Lancaster archery supply. I would hook up with one of these rednecks near you with experience to help you get set up and started. Starting out the right way with shooting form and bow/arrow setup will be a great big plus.



I bought a Samick longbow from Lancaster a couple of years ago. They have a one year warranty and I had castastrophic limb failure (not the bows fault, it's a long story)  and they replaced it with a brand new one no questions asked.


----------



## J-Rod (Feb 2, 2015)

Bought one from a member last night. Thanks for all the tips.


----------



## LongBowHunt (Feb 3, 2015)

Let us know how it shoots.


----------



## J-Rod (Feb 3, 2015)

LongBowHunt said:


> Let us know how it shoots.



It shoots good. I really am enjoying playing around with it. I think I may need some other arrows though. These seem to fly a little wild. I don't know much about this stuff but from what I have read it seems I may need a softer spine than these 400's.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 3, 2015)

400's are real stiff


----------



## J-Rod (Feb 3, 2015)

Dennis said:


> 400's are real stiff



What do you recommend for 35# and 28.5 inches? Tip weight?


----------



## Gigantor (Feb 3, 2015)

*Samick*

My son is shooting 500 spine at the full 31 inch length arrow fletched with 4 inch sheild cut feathers 100 grain points and 35 lbs limbs. He seems to be flying pretty good right now. I'm shooting 400 spine out of 45 lbs limbs at 31 inch draw. Just my 2 cents. We are still playing. Tuning arrows is a lot of trial and error from what I have been reading.


----------



## JBranch (Feb 3, 2015)

Tips need to be real heavy. I shoot a 50# Bear Grizzly with GT 3555 (.500) spine and 175 gn field points and 50 gn weights. I would shoot 1535 Gold Tips (.600 spine) with at least 300 gn up front. That should ball park you.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 4, 2015)

I would get some carbon express predators in 700 spine to start with.


----------



## Gordief (Feb 5, 2015)

Dennis said:


> I would get some carbon express predators in 700 spine to start with.



  x2


----------



## pmimbs (Feb 5, 2015)

I recently purchased a Samick Sage myself and am currently working on tuning it. I got a package deal from 3Rivers Archery that included everything you needed but the arrows. I am shooting 40# limbs at a 29" draw length. I am shooting Easton Gamegetters 400 spine and they are working well. I am using 175gr points with no extra weight added up front. I really enjoy shooting the bow. The book that has really helped me is "Beginners Guide to Traditional Archery" by Brian Sorrells. Great book only $15


----------

